# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  OFRECEMOS QUINUA BLANCA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA PUNO/ 0% PESTICIDAS /DE CHACRA O 100% PROCESADO/LISTO PARA EXPORT.

## CEAT SAC.

*OFRECEMOS QUINUA BLANCA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA DE PUNO*    *Estimados Señores*; 
Contamos con oferta de 25 TM de quinua blanca orgánica certificada por BCS, cultiva Puno-Perú. Podemos ofrecerle trillada o procesada para venta local, o también podemos entregarla 100% procesada y lista para exportarla. Trillada en sacos de 50 kg. Además, les comunicamos que para esta campaña vamos a tener 150 TM de quinua blanca orgánica, tanto para venta local como para exportación. *Adjunto fotos*
cordiales saludos,   *GABRIEL HIDALGO
COMERCIAL 
CENTRO DE TRANSFORMACIÓN DE CULTIVOS ANDINOS SAC
954012204
209-0400 Anexo 251 jhidalgo@ceat.pe* Temas similares: OFRECEMOS QUINUA BLANCA, ROJA Y NEGRA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA OFRECEMOS QUINUA BLANCA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA DE AYAVIRI PUNO OFRECEMOS QUINUA BLANCA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA PUNO/ 0% PESTICIDAS /DE CHACRA O 100% PROCESADO/LISTO PARA EXPORT. VENDO QUINUA BLANCA 0 PESTICIDAS 100% PROCESADO, LISTO PARA EXPORTACION VENDO QUINUA BLANCA 0 PESTICIDAS 100% PROCESADO, LISTO PARA EXPORTACION

----------


## Frank Anton Rodriguez

Estimado Gabriel, buenas tardes.
Te acabo de enviar un correo pero me ha rebotado.
Acabo de ver su anuncio en AgroFórum. Favor de enviar la información concerniente a su producto (presentación, certificación, precio, etc.) a sales.manager@faraduanas.com.pe.
Quedo a la espera de su pronta respuesta.
Saludos, 
Frank Antón
CORPORACIÓN LOGÍSTICA FAR S.R.L.
+51 949048173

----------


## abrena

Buenas noches estimado
Puedes facilitarme un correo  para cotizar o escríbeme  abrena@hotmail.com.
Quedo a la espera de su respuesta.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Rosa Lourdes

Buenos días, cuento con quinua blanca orgánica certificada producto de exportación, de la zona Alto andina de Andahuaylas Apurimac, sin adherentes y agro químicos,
Consultas al teléfono 955537272, o al correo  Marcovelasquezc@yahoo.es

----------


## Hernan Oscco

Buenas tardes, q precio y q presentacion es la q brinda?

----------

